# glock 30sf ?



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

Anyone on this site have any experience with the new G30SF? Have an opprotunity to get one with a GSSF certificate.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

glockgod said:


> Anyone on this site have any experience with the new G30SF? Have an opprotunity to get one with a GSSF certificate.


My son picked one up about a month ago and he loves shooting it. That's all I can tell you. 2nd hand information.


----------



## motymmot (Jul 20, 2008)

I just got one the same way (GSSF). In Michigan the two places I could get one at did not know about the sale until they called Glock. But that gun for less than 500 I thought that it was a good deal. I have shot it twice and love it. I shoot that better than my g23 and g27. I ordered a holster and now it’s my every day gun.


----------



## z3ro06 (Aug 24, 2008)

whats GSSF?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

GLOCK SPORTS SHOOTING FEDERATION
http://www.gssfonline.com/


----------



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

Shot a G30 awhile back and really liked it-have shot 9mm Glocks for years.I think the shorter trigger reach of the SF model will do well for me. For my certificate plus $51.00 I don't think I'll find one cheaper!


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

I've got a G30,it;s pretty much the same.Little fat but my G17 has more muzzle flip than the 30.I like it.


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

I just picked up my Glock 30SF not long ago and have put about 200 rounds through it. It surprised the hell outta' me with how well I could shoot it. The backstrap is tamed down a lot and it's comfortable in the hand, I have moderately sized hands.

If you pick one of these up, you won't likely be disappointed... I sure am not.


----------



## JonathanS (May 18, 2008)

I have the g36 and love it but it is a little rough at first since it is so small with the big caliber but you get used to it.Honestly if you are getting a compact 45 get the Springfield xd 45c its a little bigger but handles better and its more accurate.JMO


----------



## cruton (Sep 23, 2008)

love 45acp. never like the feel of glock 45's till I held g30sf. 800 rounds later its my new ccw gun


----------



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

*YeeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaawwwwwwww.........*

the blessed day finally came! Took the 30sf out to the range this morning for a test run along with a G17 and a G19. The 30sf was all I had hoped for-trigger reach feels not much different from the 9s tho the grip is a little fatter. And I liked the way it shot-typical Glock,boringly reliable with good ammo. I give this pistol 2 thumbs up-will most likely become my go- to carry gun.


----------

